# fuel grade



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What octane fuel do you guys run in your 240's and what is the average MPG you get. I have a 89 24E and have been filling with regular 89 oct. and was just wondering if mid grade or higher would yield any worth while improvements


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I run 89 octane. It runs fine. You're suppose to run 91 to prevent knocking but 89 works fine. I haven't ran 87 yet, I'll pay the usual .10 cent differnce.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

shiet, wen i had my 240, i was runnin 87 all day and night, then one day my motor went boom..no, im kidding, i never run 87, not even in my 87 accord(haha, 87-87)..


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess I had the octane wrong it is 87 oct. so everyone runs 89 I will probally start once my car runs right and not rich


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

the higher the octane rateing the higher temp the fuel burns at... so if your running low octane in a boosted motor your more likely to run into detenation. i run 93 in my cars just incase shit happens it seems that i get better gas mileage using 93 then 87...?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

CA18DET i use 95 octane fuel (this is the specification in reality the octane value is smaller)
i get 12L/100km in town and 8L/100Km outside town the rpm is most of the time betwen 3000-4000rpm
the fuel is unleaded

i have ther some qestions abou hi octane and low octane fuel maps in the ecu
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=78946


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

100 octane hits the spot.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> 100 octane hits the spot.


how can be raised the fuel octane? can something be added to the fuel or it is not posible to do that?

Here in Romania i can use unleaded 95 octane fuel and i pay ~$1/litre (29300 ROL) or OMV100 (they say it is 100 octane uleaded fuel but i strongly belive it is 98 octane fuel) and i have to pay ~$1.20/litre (37800 ROL)

what can be done to the fuel to prevent detonation? and/or to incrase the engine power ?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I run 91 most of the time, but 100 when I can. But it costs $4.99/gal


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ fix ur bov yet?? sell ur bike yet?? installed ur turbo yet?? got ur stand-alone yet?? 

my dad uses cheapest gas possible on my car


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

91 + octane booster so i guess its like 91.5 - 93


----------

